# Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?



## ardente (25 März 2010)

Mahleit,
ich habe ein problem, undzwar bekomme ich schon seit über 2Wochen eine SMS von der Nummer "1232111", wo drin steht, dass der Dienst konstenpflichtig ist und meine SIM Karte über kein Guthaben verfügt, diese SMS kam in einer Woche bestimmt PRO TAG über 10Mal (in 5min 15mal).

Nun habe ich heute meine SIM Karte aufgeladen und nach 30min erneut eine SMS bekommen wo drine steht.

"E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Pro Handy Media Ltd berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner"

Mehr steht dort nicht, wie kann ich denn bitte diesen "Premium Dienst" ausschalten?

Ich hatte schon in einem Thread gelesen, dass ich eine SMS mit der nachricht "StopPremiummobile" an die "88810" senden muss, dies habe ich auch getan, aber ob es etwas gebracht hat, weiß ich leider nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ardente


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*

Hallo, ich bin zum ersten Mal auf so einer Frage/Antwort-Seite. Haben das gleiche Problem wie du. Wenn das überhaupt noch aktuell ist.

Habe in einer anderen Seite gelesen, man sollte eine SMS an die Nummer 55077 senden mit dem Wort "STOP". Haben wir gemacht, es kam eine Antwort, dass der Vertrag beendet wäre. Ob es wirklich stimmt, kann ich zzt. nicht sagen.

Das Geld wird wohl aber weg sein, die Fa. in Asien sitzt:

Pro Handy Media Limited
29/F One Kowloon
1 Wang Yuen Street
Kowloon Bay
Kowloon, Hong Kong


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*

Hallo habe eben versucht über unserern Provider Medion Mobile die Daten für diese [..........] Firma raus zu bekommen, aber leider habe ich nur eine nutzlose 01805 Nummer erhalten, bei meiner Suche bin ich nun über diese Seite gestolpert und habe diese Daten der Firma Pro Handy Media gefunden.
Find ich schon krass das sich jeder Geld von meiner Prepaid Karte holen kann und die Provider lassen einen im Regen stehen, aber ich lasse mich nicht verarschen, dann zahlt halt Medion Mobile die Kohle zurück ,notfalls per Anwalt (den zahlen die auch noch!!!!!) habe vor zwei Jahren ein ähnliches Problem mit T-Mobile gehabt, aber da war es ein Vertragshandy und ich habe die Einzugermächtigung gestoppt, musste dann auch mit Anwalt vorgehen und es hatt geklappt.
Bin mal gespannt was die über meine E-Mail sagen, hab denen in die n..... getreten.
MfG
E.T.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*

Es handelt sich bei der Firma in Hong Kong um eine weitere Firma des jungen dänisch-chinesischen "Unternehmer des Jahres" (in der Kategorie A etwa?) Ch* Y* (-H*)

Seine Firma Funmobile ist hierzulande und in Dutzenden anderen Ländern teils mehrfach auffällig geworden, die Seiten werden von der EU in Warnlisten genannt - *aber die Handyprovider scheren sich einen Dreck um den Ruf ihrer Partner, solange das Geld fließt.

Meldet das Eurem zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten.  *Unser Staat toleriert Betrug und protegiert Abzocke - mit System. Wenn sich dagegen keiner wehrt, wird sich daran nichts ändern.

de.iq-increase.com/impressum.action

Microsoft hat gegen die Truppe auch schon geklagt


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*

Auf dieser Seite der "dänischen Brüder" findet sich mindestens ein Verstoß gegen Preisauszeichnungsgesetze. Wer ihn findet, kann ihn an die BnetzA schicken, dann gibt's ein wenig Ärger.

Wenn man nach deren 01805 googlet, findet man noch weitere Gründe, diese Truppe bei der Bnetza anzuschwärzen. Bitte jeden Verstoß einzeln melden und per screenshot dokumentieren

"Das Angebot für kostenlose Klingeltöne unterliegt den Bedingungen für kostenlose Klingelton-Angebote. Der kostenlose Klingelton steht nur für kompatible Mobilteile auf T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus, O2, Debitel und Mobilcom zur Verfügung. Zur Kündigung Ihres Abos texten Sie jederzeit das Wort "STOP" an 55077. Für Kundenassistenz schicken Sie eine E-Mail an [email protected] oder rufen Sie an: 0180 5090018." (ohne Preisangabe)

Dafür haben diese Dänen bereits 2008 eine Abmahnung kassiert. Bitte darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*



ardente schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon in einem Thread gelesen, dass ich eine SMS mit der nachricht "StopPremiummobile" an die "88810" senden muss, dies habe ich auch getan, aber ob es etwas gebracht hat, weiß ich leider nicht.


Das ist offenbar eine andere Nummer. E-Plus soll Dir helfen, die chinesischen Dänen sind deren Partner. Ich vermute, dass es um eine der Nummern auf der Seite der abzockenden Chinesen geht - aber Du kannst ja schlecht alle ausprobieren... 
Ob es Sinnn macht, mit Menschen zu kommunizieren, deren unlautere Absichten so offensichtlich sind, weiß ich nicht. Kontakt: supportde(at)iq-increase.com
Sende denen meine allerliebsten Grüße mit
您的壞也許所有转而依靠您

Auf die Frage, wie man ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen auf die Beine stellt, antwortete der Knabe übrigens

"Trust, and be knowledgeable and enthusiastic. You should know your chosen industry and establish practically profitable and sustainable operations. You should trust your colleagues and give them power, even those concerning financial and market management, allowing you to have more time and energy to deal with the more strategic matters, such as analyzing market trends and your competitors. And you must have enthusiasm for your career and be a model for your employees."

Von Ehrlichkeit, Fairneß oder Anstand als Voraussetzung ist da nichts zu lesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*

Hat das Jetzt geklapt mit dem Kündigen ?

StopPremiummobile


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pro Handy Media Ltd Premium Dienst?*



ardente schrieb:


> Mahleit,
> ich habe ein problem, undzwar bekomme ich schon seit über 2Wochen eine SMS von der Nummer "1232111", wo drin steht, dass der Dienst konstenpflichtig ist und meine SIM Karte über kein Guthaben verfügt, diese SMS kam in einer Woche bestimmt PRO TAG über 10Mal (in 5min 15mal).
> 
> Nun habe ich heute meine SIM Karte aufgeladen und nach 30min erneut eine SMS bekommen wo drine steht.
> ...



habe ich auch ganz genau so,wie meien freunde wir haben aldi talk!weningstens weiß ich das wir nichts können oder nichts gedownloadet haben!!! danke mfg cico


----------

